# DIY Flash Diffusers



## curtiswheat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a little disposable Flash Diffuser I just designed and cut out of E-Flute corrugated.  Seems to work like a champ with vellum paper placed in front of it.
Cant wait to get home and test a few colored pieces.

This is not a photo just a rendering of the folded version.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good so far.  I'd like to see how it attaches to the flash.  Also, if you could put in an intermediate layer of vellum, it would probably work much better to soften the light (although that would lower the output).


----------



## Alpha (Jan 18, 2008)

Panty hose also work a treat.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think that 2 layers of diffusion would work best. 

I have discovered when disassembling  an LCD display, that they have several layers of Fresnel lenses between the backlight and LCD, to defuse the back light. They are thin plastic sheets. My MacBook had 4 layers I think. (I am much more careful with drinks now).

If you can find a broken display, I think that some of the lens sheets would be interesting to try.


----------



## bango707 (Jan 24, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> I think that 2 layers of diffusion would work best.
> 
> I have discovered when disassembling  an LCD display, that they have several layers of Fresnel lenses between the backlight and LCD, to defuse the back light. They are thin plastic sheets. My MacBook had 4 layers I think. (I am much more careful with drinks now).
> 
> If you can find a broken display, I think that some of the lens sheets would be interesting to try.



But fresnel lenses focus light, they shouldn't diffuse it.


----------



## Rhys (Jan 26, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Panty hose also work a treat.



Yes. Getting them off might be difficult 

I use an ebay stofen rip-off or a piece of white card.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2008)

This works very well.  (it looks a lot better if you use glue though)

http://super.nova.org/DPR/DIY01/


----------

